# Small boar this morning



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 10, 2017)

Chase this one out of the field but caught up with him in a briar patch. It was really humid.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 10, 2017)

Man I've been one day all summer w Nolan. Life changes have not given me the time nor the desire to chase them. I just hope you're wore out  soon so I can retain my three year title of squirrel champion but I feel like I'm gonna get whipped hard this yr..... You need a job!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 10, 2017)

Need a job.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 11, 2017)

Good job Mike, glad to see your enjoying your time off.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice job on the pig Mike! as usual.....


----------



## Clipper (Aug 11, 2017)

Keep after them, Mike.  Love it when you connect.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2017)

you are laying them down Mikey. DO you have a spot for me? I think I forgot how to shoot pigs.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice job Mike!  What was the deal with his rear right leg?  Previous injury?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, his back right leg was bummed up.


----------

